# What lubricant for this outdoor gate latch?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Any oil or grease based Lube will attract dirt.
I would look for a graphite lubricant.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look close at her latch first to see if it's being caused from the gate sagging or some other miss alignment.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

From what you have already, white lithium is the most appropriate.
Clean with some WD40 first, if available.

Do check for gate alignment as joecaption suggested. No lubricant will fix that.


----------

